# Washington State



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*COWLITZ COUNTY BEE ASSOC
*Longview, WA
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cowlitz-Bee-Association/341293865908915
*
EAST JEFFERSON BKPRS ASSOC
*Port Hadlock, WA
http://ejbees.org

*INLAND EMPIRE BKPRS ASSOC*
Spokane, WA
http://www.inlandempirebeekeepersassociation.com/

*LEWIS COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Centralia, WA
http://www.lewiscountybeekeepers.org

*MID-COLUMBIA BKPRS ASSOC*
Richland, WA
http://www.tricitybees.com/
*
MOUNT BAKER BKPRS*
Bellingham, WA
http://www.mtbakerbeekeepersassn.org
*
NORTH CENTRAL WASHINGTON BKPRS ASSOC*
Wenatchee, WA
http://www.ncwbees.com/

*NORTH OLYMPIC PENINSULA BKPRS*
Port Angeles, WA
http://www.nopba.org/

*NORTHWEST DISTRICT BKPRS*
Snohomish, WA
http://www.nwdba.org

*OLYMPIA BKPRS ASSOC*
Lacey, WA
http://www.olympiabeekeepers.org

*PACIFIC NORTHWEST QUEEN REARING CLUB*
Vancouver, WA
http://www.pacificnorthwestqueenrearingclub.org

*PIERCE COUNTY BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION*
Puyallup, WA
www.pcbeekeepers.org

*PUGET SOUND BKPRS ASSOC*
Seattle, WA
http://www.pugetsoundbees.org

*SKAGIT VALLEY BKPRS ASSOC*
Burlington, WA
http://skagitvalleybeekeepers.org

*SNOQUALMIE VALLEY BKPRS*
Snowualmie, WA
http://www.snoqualmievalleybeekeepers.org

*STANWOOD CAMANO BKPRS ASSOC*
Stanwood, WA
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stanwood-Camano-Beekeepers/191707364192219?ref=hl

*WASHINGTON STATE BKPRS ASSOC*
Puyallup, WA
Website:http://www.wasba.org
*List of State Organizations
http://wasba.org/local-beekeeping-organizations

*WEST PLAINS BKPRS ASSOC *
Medical Lake, WA
http://www.wpbeekeepers.org

*WEST SOUND BKPRS*
Silverdale, WA
http://www.westsoundbees.org

*WHIDBEY BKPRS ASSOC*
Freeland, WA
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Whidbey-Beekeepers-Association-AKA-Whidbees/143549379038067


----------

